# 4430 A C. question



## jd4230ps (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm changing my neighbor's 4430 from R 12 to 134 a. Heres what I've done so far. Removed old compressor, dryer,and expansion valve. Flushed entire system 2 times. Put on new compressor,dryer,and expansion valve. Pulled vacuum for about 1 hr. My problem is when I started to put 134 in, I got about 4 oz in and pressure went to 100 psi on both high and low side. Would not take any more 134. Called local JD tech. He said expansion valve probably stuck . AnotherNew expansion valve still same problem. Ordered A 6 to Seltec kit from Abilene machine. What I received was Seltec style with no name (probably) Chinese POS. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Are you charging high and low side same time? Liquid or gas?
Need more information I think. What's the ambient temperature?


----------



## jd4230ps (Dec 9, 2010)

Farmineer95 said:


> Are you charging high and low side same time? Liquid or gas?
> Need more information I think. What's the ambient temperature?


No. Liquid. Temp upper 60's It's seems like compressor is putting pressure on high and low side both. Also when compressor is turned off the pressure does not decrease on either side. I've changed severeal compressors on 30 series Deere in last 30 yrs and never had this happen before.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

WAG did you remove plastic plugs that came in new compressor openings? 4 oz of R134A doesn't sound as if it's enough to raise system pressure to 100 psi on total area of system.


----------



## jd4230ps (Dec 9, 2010)

Tx Jim said:


> WAG did you remove plastic plugs that came in new compressor openings? 4 oz of R134A doesn't sound as if it's enough to raise system pressure to 100 psi on total area of system.


Jim
Compressor didn't have caps, just a metal plate over openings. I agree 4 oz shouldn't raise pressure that much. Seems to pressuring up against some obstruction. Thanks


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't know about the 30 series but newer have couplers to be able to remove the cab that are supposed to seal when disconnected. I have seen these decide to not reopen. Did you by chance have these unhooked? Just seems to me with 4oz filling the system a significant portion of your system isn't taking any.


----------



## jd4230ps (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for everyones help. Got it figured out. This 4430 is 1st year production and has manifold with 2 valves. Front side of manifold goes on compressor, high and low pressure lines go on back side. Those valves have to be partly open to allow refrigerant to be added. I was trying to get refrigerant in against closed valve.
Thanks all.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

jd4230ps

Thanks for update & I'm glad to got it sorted out.

Jim


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Glad to here it was just some hair pulling and not a bunch of money.


----------

